

SchoolBASIC - SHOWHN - create online study guides for your students - cstefanovici
http://www.schoolbasic.com/

======
cstefanovici
Also, there is a demo here: <http://www.schoolbasic.com/demo.html>

------
tjbd3
Everyone check this one out. Like what I see... I wonder how students will
choose their teacher on the site...

~~~
cstefanovici
Teachers can either make the accounts with a temp password that students can
reset once they log in AND/OR they can give the class their username on the
site. Students can then go to that username and request an account.

